# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم دستورية عليا بخصوص استقالة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات

## فهد

حكم صادر من المحكمة الدستورية العليا بمصر سنة 2008 

في شأن استقالة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات المصرية

----------


## sazaki224

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . sazaki224

----------

